# Dear Abby



## vulcan75001 (Jan 7, 2007)

Dear Abby,

I've never written to you before, but I really need your advice on
what could be a crucial decision. I've suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me.  The usual signs... phone rings but if I answer, the caller hangs up.
My wife has been going out with the girls a lot recently although when
I ask their names she always says, "Just some friends from work, you
don't know them."  I always stay awake to look out for her taxi coming home, but she always walks down the drive. Although I can hear a car driving off, as if she has gotten out of the car round the corner. Why? Maybe she wasn't in a taxi? I once picked her cell phone up just to see what time it was and she went berserk and screamed that I should never
touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her. 
Anyway, I have never approached the subject with my wife. I think deep
down I just didn't want to know the truth, but last night she went out
again and I decided to really check on her.  I decided I was going to
park my Harley Davidson motorcycle next to the garage and then hide
behind it so I could get a good view of the whole street when she came
home. It was at that moment, crouching behind my Harley, that I
noticed that the valve covers on my engine seemed to be leaking a little oil.
Is this something I can fix myself or should I take it back to the dealer?


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd say he has ADD, except he was able to concentrate long enough to write to Dear Abby. :)


----------



## meowey (Jan 7, 2007)

LMAO

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

